# Retractable Casters



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just ran across this while looking for something else. It may have been on the forum, but I don't remember. This guy designed and built easy to operate retractable casters for his machinery. Even if you don't need them, it's interesting to see the relatively simple variations he came up with:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

chessnut2 said:


> I just ran across this while looking for something else. It may have been on the forum, but I don't remember. This guy designed and built easy to operate retractable casters for his machinery. Even if you don't need them, it's interesting to see the relatively simple variations he came up with:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TTnb3TyH5Y


Jim, thanks for sharing this video.These retractable castors are just what I need so I'll be making a few very soon.Jamesjj


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a smart and simple design, very neat.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty nifty


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for pointing!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a good one Jim. I might have to try adapting that to my big planer.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Carl has some really neat stuff. I have a set of his plans for something else (can't remember what it is) but he has a dozen different ideas. Well done plans if I remember correctly. Go out to his web site and look around

I just remembered: his storage system. Check it out it is ingenious


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

What's his name, or how about a link to his site?
Wish I had thought of this system, my retractables are too awkward to use much.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jim, for posting, those are really cool. What a deaL for woodworkers with limited space. I will give you 10 stars for that.
Herb


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

kklowell said:


> What's his name, or how about a link to his site?


Carl Holmgren:

Woodworking Plans And Projects

And thanks for posting the video, Jim. Carl makes it sound easy, but I'm betting there's some tuning necessary for each set up.


----------

